# Commande ftp pour récupérer un dossier complet



## SuperCed (10 Février 2005)

Voilà, tout est dans le titre.

Je connais un peu la commande ftp du terminal.
Celle-ci me permet de télécharger un fichier. Cependant, j'aimerais savoir comment télécharger tout un dossier avec son contenu. Est-ce réalisable avec cette commande?
J'utilise put pour récupérer un fichier, mais get ne fonctionne pas sur les répertoires.


----------



## kabutop (10 Février 2005)

Hello,
Le client FTP de base ne crée pas les répertoires... donc tu pourras pas 

Par contre, je te conseille d'utiliser ncftp qui fera exactement ce que tu veux via un get -r TON_REPERTOIRE


----------



## SuperCed (10 Février 2005)

Le client ne crée pas les répertoire? Tu veux dire en local?
Si je fais un !mkdir monRep, ça ne fonctionne pas?

J'essaierai ncftp, je connais déjà un peu la version serveur en plus (ncftpd).


----------



## geoffrey (10 Février 2005)

sinon via un client ftp ? (y'en a des gratuit qui fonctionnent bien)


----------



## SuperCed (10 Février 2005)

Ce qui m'intéressait, c'était justement avec CE client ftp.

Mais bon, ça semble impossible.


----------



## geoffrey (10 Février 2005)

> mget remote-files
> Expand the remote-files on the remote machine and do a get
> for each file name thus produced.  See glob for details on
> the filename expansion.  Resulting file names will then be
> ...



C'est pas possible de recuperer directement un repertoire mais tu peux faire un script qui :
- liste l'arborescence du remote client (via un ls)
- fait un mkdir pour chaque repertoire recontre
- faire un mget *.* pour recuperer tous les fichiers


----------



## olof (10 Février 2005)

Tu peux créer ton répertoire à la main, t'y déplacer et faire :

prompt off
mget *


----------



## hegemonikon (10 Février 2005)

Si tu utilise le client ftp en ligne de commande *lftp* (que tu peux obtenir avec Fink) c'est tout à fait possible:

une fois logué, tu tapes :

_mirror répertoire_ 

et tu auras une copie complète du répertoire distant dans ton répertoire local

Bonne chance


----------



## SuperCed (11 Février 2005)

Merci beaucooup pour toutes vos réponses.
Je vais tester lftp.


----------

